# Youth Tournament



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Every year there is a youth fishing tournament on lake belle taine. It is not until sept. but i thought if any one was interested they would have all summer to fish around on this lake if they wanted to. 
I use to do it a couple years ago and it was the best time fishing ive ever had. It is for ages 17 and down. It cost 20 dollars to enter the tournament. The money goes to school scholarships. There is also a free breakfast before the tournament, free pop, hotdogs, minnows,worms, and tons of donated door prizes at the end of the tournament.
They are 2 person teams. there is about 20 teams each year that compete. 
Any one interested in info on the tournament or spots to fish send me a pm.


----------

